# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Pitsos] Καμια βοηθεια;;

## tmagafas

Γυριζω διακοπτες δεν ζεσταινει ουτε ματι ουτε φουρνος! Δεν παιφτει ουτε γενικος ουτε ρελε.
Μονο εγω σκαω απο τα νευρα μου απογευματιατικο!

Παραθετω συνδεσμο για μουλτιμηντια διαπιστευτηρια..

https://mega.nz/#F!bE9TSQBI!t4ZQ51iC6NPc2kpGOrKNrw

----------


## klik

Ρυθμισες ρολοι;

----------


## JOUN

Στο βιντεο βλεπω οτι αναβουν τα λαμπακια επανω στην περιστροφη του διακοπτη και μολις παει στην  θεση του σβηνει(το λαμπακι).
Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα εχεις προβλημα στον ουδετερο,μετρησε τον.Μετρα φαση-ουδετερο πρεπει να εχει 225 με 230.Επισης μετρα ουδετερο-γειωση.Αν εχεις οποιαδηποτε τιμη εκτος απο 2-3V σιγουρα εχει θεμα..

@klik: Tο ρολοι κοβει μονο φουρνο,οχι και τα ματια..

----------

